# error msg



## kisz4tj (Jul 16, 2004)

When I try to delete the avatar that's there, but not really there (I don't know what's up with that box) I get this message; The image used in your signature is higher than allowed. The maximum height is 80 pixel. 
Please use your back button to return to the previous page. 

When I try to use a pic that is 80x80 I get the same msg.  What's wrong?


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jul 16, 2004)

r u sure the pic is 80x80... i had to shrink my pic in order for it to save.

and the x is probably there b/c u didn't click the 'no avatar' or whatever the heck that's called in your profile.


----------



## kisz4tj (Jul 19, 2004)

yup the new pic is 80x80, honi helped me resize it. I've tried to delete my current avatar altogether by clicking no avatar, and I get the same message.


----------



## kisz4tj (Jul 20, 2004)

what is going on? for months and months my avatar is nothing but a box and a red x, now my babies are back.  what's the deal?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 21, 2004)

You are grabbing it from Google's cache and not from the original site. Try removing everything until the www.muj.... etc.

Nikos


----------



## kisz4tj (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks


----------

